# Thermostat stuck open?



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

The cruze just started doing this yesterday. Engine temp wont get up to normal operating temperature at all. After its been running for about an hour it only gets to about here : Hard to see but its about a stick under a quarter of the way.










No check engine light. Is it the thermostat? 1.8L LS+ model.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

what is your outside temp, how long do you idle vs drive(city traffic vs moving highway) and is your heat set at max and fan on fastest setting?


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> what is your outside temp, how long do you idle vs drive(city traffic vs moving highway) and is your heat set at max and fan on fastest setting?


Outside temp is about -20 celcius, close to -30 with wind chill. Wife lets the car idle for about 10-15min before driving. About 90% highway and 10% city driving. Heat is set at max and fan on fastest setting. Never had an issue until yesterday.

Wife said she thought she smelt something that was oddly similar to the smell of coolant. I also smelt it once for a split second while driving.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fastest fan speed is one issue but coolant levels may be the main issue. Fastest fan speed pushes hot air too fast and it cools down. I was at -19*F last night and it took me a great deal of running 4 gears. 5th and 6th were frozen so I couldn't get them that early anyway.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Fastest fan speed is one issue but coolant levels may be the main issue. Fastest fan speed pushes hot air too fast and it cools down. I was at -19*F last night and it took me a great deal of running 4 gears. 5th and 6th were frozen so I couldn't get them that early anyway.



I'll tell my wife to put the fan speed on 2 or 3 for her drive home tonight from work to see if that makes a difference. I'll also check the coolant level tomorrow morning as well since she will be home too late for me to check tonight. If its off il be taking it into the shop to get looked at.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

JohnnyV said:


> Outside temp is about -20 celcius, close to -30 with wind chill. Wife lets the car idle for about 10-15min before driving. About 90% highway and 10% city driving. Heat is set at max and fan on fastest setting. Never had an issue until yesterday.


Drive around and get the car warm, then drive on the higway @ minimum 100 km/h, and turn the heater off. You can leave the fan blowing, just turn the heat selector to the cold side. If the coolant temp gauge still refuses to go past that point after a couple of minutes your thermostat may be the issue.

Slow warming Cruzes are the norm in Canada, especially when driving with the heater on full blast. There are litterally TONS of threads on here discussing the topic... small efficient engines with little waste heat for heating the cabin. Leaving the fan speed set to less than "full" makes a huge difference, as does any position on the heat selector that's less than full hot.



JohnnyV said:


> Wife said she thought she smelt something that was oddly similar to the smell of coolant. I also smelt it once for a split second while driving.


Coolant smell is another hot topic. Lots of info on here, look around. I wouldn't make a big deal about it unless it's something you're smelling often and/or it's really bothering you. There are several possible sources of the smell (HVAC box lubrication, surge tank coolant venting, water pump leaks...), have a look around the forum if the issue worstens.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Drive around and get the car warm, then drive on the higway @ minimum 100 km/h, and turn the heater off. You can leave the fan blowing, just turn the heat selector to the cold side. If the coolant temp gauge still refuses to go past that point after a couple of minutes your thermostat may be the issue.
> 
> Slow warming Cruzes are the norm in Canada, especially when driving with the heater on full blast. There are litterally TONS of threads on here discussing the topic... small efficient engines with little waste heat for heating the cabin. Leaving the fan speed set to less than "full" makes a huge difference, as does any position on the heat selector that's less than full hot.
> 
> Coolant smell is another hot topic. Lots of info on here, look around. I wouldn't make a big deal about it unless it's something you're smelling often and/or it's really bothering you. There are several possible sources of the smell (HVAC box lubrication, surge tank coolant venting, water pump leaks...), have a look around the forum if the issue worstens.


Well my wife sent me a picture of the coolant reservoir and its a line below full. That means it must be leaking from somewhere. I would assume it must be leaking from the water pump since its an issue on these cars?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If this is abnormal for your LS (few users complain about heating issues from the 1.8), I would say something's wrong with it. It does sound like a stuck-open thermostat to me.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> If this is abnormal for your LS (few users complain about heating issues from the 1.8), I would say something's wrong with it. It does sound like a stuck-open thermostat to me.


The heating has always been great in the car. Had it for a year now, so this is our 2nd winter with it. It's always got blistering hot even on really cold days. Mind you this is the first time since we have had the car where its gotten down to -20 celcius but even then that shouldn't be cold enough for it to not hit operating temperature.

Like i said the picture my wife sent me shows low coolant.

P.S - LOL @ tater salad

http://i.imgur.com/TayiybH.jpg


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Also if it is the water pump thats leaking then im not sure if its a record or not but the Cruze only has 21,000km on it (that's kilometers, not miles).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

1 line below full? Mine was low for the longest. It wasn't till I posted pics of it here asking if it was low to get it filled up by the dealer. So far it hasn't moved from that line. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/35570-appropriate-coolant-levels.html


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

If you suspect a leak in the system, step 1 would be to get your dealer to put dye in the coolant and check it for leaks after several days of driving.

If your heater has always performed well and all of a sudden it's not working, that's a good sign that something's not right.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Car goes into the dealership Friday morning to get looked at. Told me its probably the water pump leaking since its notorious for the Cruze as you all know. Had my wife check the reservoir on her work break (after the car sat for 2 and a half hours), went down to 2 lines under full, was only at a line under full when she got there. So its lost quite a bit.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I won't dispute the possibility of a pump but the 1.8s have no pattern of failure......actually, the 1.8s just about have no failures.
Fuel mileage a bit iffy but actually seem to be a lot less brain damage than our 1.4s......not that the 1.4s have any earth shattering issues either but it is clear the 1.8 is a sturdy lump.

Rob


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Robby said:


> I won't dispute the possibility of a pump but the 1.8s have no pattern of failure......actually, the 1.8s just about have no failures.
> Fuel mileage a bit iffy but actually seem to be a lot less brain damage than our 1.4s......not that the 1.4s have any earth shattering issues either but it is clear the 1.8 is a sturdy lump.
> 
> Rob


Well im not too sure. Im just going by what my buddy at the dealership told me. He just said that in general they have seen the cruze's have issues with the water pump leaking. He didn't say whether that was more on the 1.4's or 1.8's, just that it happens. Maybe it's a leaky hose or something, not sure. Either way the coolant level is way down and we have never had an issue with the heat in the car before on very cold days. So something is amiss. It's more so the low coolant level that has me worried.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't misunderstand......we are in full agreement regarding 'the where's the coolant going' question......Frankly, I would have had it in the shop already and am surprised they recommend driving it that way.
Sounds like a good way to kill a head gasket....or worse.

So, for now just keep adding......my concern also is, if a pump, a seeping seal can become a blowout seal at any moment....wham, no coolant and severely overheated and possibly damaged block or head.

Can you tell I really don't like the drive it till Friday idea?

Rob


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

Friday was the earliest i could get it in, and this only started Monday night. I realize what all could go wrong if its something not normal but fortunately it seems to be driving fine and sounds fine and i dont exactly have an extra vehicle for my wife to drive until friday. Cant get to work, cant get paid, cant pay the bills, so unfortunately it has to get driven for now. Like i said, it seems to run fine and sounds perfectly fine. Im just happy its not a far drive for her.

I'll update the thread friday with the results from the dealership.


----------

